# The Ultimate Prepper Utopia?



## jollyroger (Nov 12, 2014)

So fellow preppers i am new here, a group of fellow preppers and i have been talking amongst our selves about an idea we tossed around and have decided to reach out for some input. Our idea was to basically buy an extremely large island like("Ilha Das Pacas" located near Brazil).The island is 36103.00 Acres. Our idea is to get a dedicated group of people together to cover the cost of purchasing an island like this. then basically starting our own little country. Start our own government, Militia, justice system. Sell plots of land of varying sizes to different people based on their skills and what there going to be doing. For example someone who wanted to start a factory of some sort would be able to purchase around 25 acres for their business, but there home would have to be located on the 25 acres of land as well as their own animals/ food plots. some farmers would be able to purchase more land because they would be helping grow for everyone and export for profits for the community. and ect. any ideas would be appreciated as well as opinions on how to start or organize something like this, as the cost is a steep amount the island alone would be around $10000000. then building houses and fnctional buildings and such will easily equal millions if not billions of dollars. not to mention training and arming our militia another huge chunk of change any. ideas,feedback etc. greatly appreciated


----------



## Kur0n (Sep 22, 2014)

o.0

Hello and welcome to the forums. I am pretty new here myself. Thats quite the project. Good luck to you.


----------



## jollyroger (Nov 12, 2014)

do you think this could be a worthwhile project?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Bat sh!t crazy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very intriguing idea, I like it. Have you thought about getting some serfs or slave-like poor people to carry buckets of human waste to the disposal area?


----------



## jollyroger (Nov 12, 2014)

James m said:


> Bat sh!t crazy.


is that a Its a good idea crazy? or were crazy?


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Are you talking about the island that is towards the north, near Macapa? If so, I think you are in for a difficult time. Let me explain. For the last 15 years, I have traveled to Latin America, principally Mexico City, Bogota, Maracaibo (Ven), and throughout Brazil. Brazil is a large country but has a vast amount of lower-class / income people. In short, a ton of destitute people. Furthermore, getting a tourist visa is not terribly difficult, getting a 5 year work visa is a PITA, trying to relocate there is even more difficult. I would be afraid of being over-run by the masses. Then you need to learn the language, etc... I wish you the best of luck, but I think I will take my chances with bugging-in.


----------



## jollyroger (Nov 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Very intriguing idea, I like it. Have you thought about getting some serfs or slave-like poor people to carry buckets of human waste to the disposal area?


no, no slaves but the idea would be to have a fully functional society with everyone helping everyone. and we would have working sewage system


----------



## jollyroger (Nov 12, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> Are you talking about the island that is towards the north, near Macapa? If so, I think you are in for a difficult time. Let me explain. For the last 15 years, I have traveled to Latin America, principally Mexico City, Bogota, Maracaibo (Ven), and throughout Brazil. Brazil is a large country but has a vast amount of lower-class / income people. In short, a ton of destitute people. Furthermore, getting a tourist visa is not terribly difficult, getting a 5 year work visa is a PITA, trying to relocate there is even more difficult. I would be afraid of being over-run by the masses. Then you need to learn the language, etc... I wish you the best of luck, but I think I will take my chances with bugging-in.


I didnt mean that island in specific i chose it for its vast acreage as an example, and if enough people got on board i font think people will want to overrun us with bullets flying at them


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Other than what has been already mentioned plus the several, several million dollars needed to get a running start at it, it's a peach of an idea.

Maybe a better idea would be to buy land in rural America. Sure, you aren't as sovereign as you would like to be, but there are a lot of upsides to it.

Even if that is not a good idea to you, there is ex-pat alternatives. Again, as was pointed out, the need to learn the language is more than a practicality; it is simply good manners.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah lots to study there fella. Good luck, wait till shtf is over then migrate


----------



## jollyroger (Nov 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Other than what has been already mentioned plus the several, several million dollars needed to get a running start at it, it's a peach of an idea.
> 
> Maybe a better idea would be to buy land in rural America. Sure, you aren't as sovereign as you would like to be, but there are a lot of upsides to it.
> 
> Even if that is not a good idea to you, there is ex-pat alternatives. Again, as was pointed out, the need to learn the language is more than a practicality; it is simply good manners.


The idea would be to have a island of only american preppers not any other countrymen guess i should have specified


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

No matter where you buy an island it belongs to some country & you think that country is going to give up its rights to it? If you think that will happen then buy an island in the Florida Keys then you won't have to learn a new language.


----------



## jollyroger (Nov 12, 2014)

the island would be low profile until the shtf then it would be a different story


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Not to rain on your parade, but a project of this size would be very very hard to pull off.

All islands belong to one country or another, meaning you would be subject to the laws of that country. Brazil has some pretty strict gun laws.

It would take a huge investment in infrastructure. Electricity, sanitation, water, and other basics would have to be in place before people would invest. Everything not already on the island would cost a fortune to ship there, assuming you have already build a dock with some way to offload large quantities of supplies.

On the other hand, you might be able to find 1,000 people willing to kick in $10,000 each to basically play Survivor... for the rest of their lives. I suspect you would invest a lot of time and money chasing this dream and never get any sort of return.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jollyroger said:


> The idea would be to have a island of only american preppers not any other countrymen guess i should have specified


OK, so, you are suggesting creating a sovereign state composed of rich people from the U.S.?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jollyroger said:


> no, no slaves but the idea would be to have a fully functional society with everyone helping everyone. and we would have working sewage system


OK, let me give you the real downlow. Listen closely. Do you know what a micrometer is? Well its a calibrated tool for precise measurements. It looks like this;








Get one and close it as tight as you can. It has multiple knobs which to gauge very thin material to really wrachet that thing down. When you can no longer turn the knobs, look for the space between the measuring gauge. That space represents the chance that you have of pulling off this preposterous plan. The sheer fact that you had to take your plan to a forum like this one, indicates to me that your plan will not only fail, it will never get off the ground.

Thanks
Slip


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

How do you get there when everything breaks down?

Everything to get setup would need to be brought in by boat, EVERYTHING.

What about Typhoons, where do you go then?

The preppers I've met aren't 'hermits', they are just prepared. They still go on vacation, they still go to the movies, they still travel to see their kids and get together with family on Turkey day. Living on an island away from all that, waiting for the world to come to an end sounds more like Jonestown than prepping.

AJ


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So were you thinking more of a cult, or are you more like militants. Maybe they could label you as narco-terrorists and bomb the bejesus out of you. Wouldn't take much. Have fun in fantasy land. Send me a postcard when you get to hell.


----------



## jollyroger (Nov 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK, so, you are suggesting creating a sovereign state composed of rich people from the U.S.?


doesnt have to be rich people but just americans that can pitch in some way or another

"All islands belong to one country or another, meaning you would be subject to the laws of that country. Brazil has some pretty strict gun laws" 
as for that prepadoodle look how many preppers currently break gun laws in the U.S multiple people have fully automatic weapons and other equipment that isnt legal according to laws and gun laws only keep getting stricter anywhere


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> OK, let me give you the real downlow. Listen closely. Do you know what a micrometer is? Well its a calibrated tool for precise measurements. It looks like this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not being very fun, tonight.

Here, we have a young man with a dream, and you are the bucket of ice water being thrown in a willy-nilly fashion.

Meanie-meanie-poo-poo-head!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Either your posting this to mess with people here or your nuts.... the jury is still out


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jollyroger said:


> doesnt have to be rich people but just americans that can pitch in some way or another
> 
> "All islands belong to one country or another, meaning you would be subject to the laws of that country. Brazil has some pretty strict gun laws"
> as for that prepadoodle look how many preppers currently break gun laws in the U.S multiple people have fully automatic weapons and other equipment that isnt legal according to laws and gun laws only keep getting stricter anywhere


You'll not want to try and break such laws of other nations.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I keep telling you people that its too bizarre that all of these people want to make some type of community where they are lord and saviour. 

Has to be someone eating alphabet soup I tell ya!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Just no. Is all I can say.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You could've had a v8 (commercial)


----------



## jollyroger (Nov 12, 2014)

I understand where you all are coming from and i never said our plan was fool proof or was even going to work i was simply asking suggestions and ideas on how to make it work. and we got this idea from partially from other people who have tried something similar but the difference is their's ideas were to have societys built around drugs and there wasnt too many people backing them


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

That's too much for me to wrap my head around until I get a few beers in me later.

Right now I'm bugging in and it will take a lot to convince me not to.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jollyroger said:


> I understand where you all are coming from and i never said our plan was fool proof or was even going to work i was simply asking suggestions and ideas on how to make it work. and we got this idea from partially from other people who have tried something similar but the difference is their's ideas were to have societys built around drugs and there wasnt too many people backing them


Those were hippie compounds, not the best model to copy.
Thanks 
Meanie Meanie Poo Poo Head
aka Slippy


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

A few years ago, I was looking at a 75 acre coconut plantation in the Philippines. It was pretty isolated, but the basics; medical facility, electricity, etc, were fairly close. If I remember right, they wanted about $200,000 USD for the place.

If you started with something like that, you could always expand, you don't really need a whole island.

You seem to have the vision, which is the first step in tackling a big project. Don't let anyone tell you it's impossible because it's not, it's just going to be very difficult. Do you have any experience managing a huge project? It takes a pretty extensive skill set to make something like that happen, but it can be done.

They tried to tell Columbus that it was impossible too, but he had the vision, passion, and skills to pull off settling a whole continent.

My advice: find 10 people willing to take a plunge and think a little smaller, at least at first.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

There was a group a few years ago that had a similar idea. I wish I could remember where they thought about going, maybe Brazil. They had the whole plan out there for all to see. I'm sure if you Google it you'll find it with some digging.


----------



## jollyroger (Nov 12, 2014)

well as of right now prepadoodle there are 5 of us not counting wives and children


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://micronations.wikia.com/wiki/Republic_of_Minerva

*sigh*groan*


----------



## jollyroger (Nov 12, 2014)

the article says and i quote""The chief reason that the Minerva project failed was that the libertarians who were involved did not want to fight for their territory." everyone i have pitched the idea to would be willing to lie down their life for the idea providing we had a start up fund


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If I was going to do this, I would consider setting it up as a non-profit research institute. Let's say you would be looking for a way to integrate low environmental impact technologies and apply them to a sustainable community model that would benefit the "host" country. Your community would stress self-sufficiency, use only alternative energies produced on site, and have a net zero carbon footprint.

I would then hire a full time fundraiser and start soliciting contributions from foundations and people in the entertainment industry.. I might also get a good grant writer and see what the government is willing to give me.

To pull this off, however, you would need someone with an established track record of managing large projects of this nature.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Best of luck, but not for Deebo


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

jollyroger said:


> The idea would be to have a island of only american preppers not any other countrymen guess i should have specified


I'm sure you have endured several snide comments so I won't read them all I will simply apply some basic simplified logic. Lets assume your 10Million dollar Island needs 20 Million to build and grow to become a modest community..We are talking basically lower level needs met..running water, electricity, sewage, animals, farms, and basic tools for all of the trade craft required...to include mining and forge capacity on the scale to replace broken parts to tools used.

This is 30 Million dollars. So you either need 30 Millionaires giving a million each (not enough people) or you need 300 people giving 100,000 each, or you need 3000 people giving 10,000 each. or you need 30,000 giving 1,000 each. one assumes you want equal funding or else you will have a societal caste system where some get more than others or do less than others.

Since you are dealing with 36,000 acres one would assume you need a vast tract for animals, a larger tract for farming and the the industrial endeavors you will need. SO lets assume 1/4 for animals. 1/3rd for farming this leaves about 15,000 acres for habitat and industry. I had to correct my math....So you need to consider how many people you can sustain on how much land and then determine how much it will cost and balance the price per person with the total persons and the adequate self sustaining community on that island...figure all that out and get back to us.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Dude thats why I play video games on the comp. I got mines and lumber mills


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wonder how much Maui would cost and the hotels are already there, but way too many people. Island couldn't support them all.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm thinking shipping containers and shit right now......serf's serving me....WIPER'S!!!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hmm... Islands are notoriously dependant upon outside resources. Also, people are very observant creatures... the zombies or pirates might notice an island like this. What's the price per acre? And who's the honcho? I don't like communism...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

At least no Lego shipping containers and magic 50 cal rifles have been mentioned till now...

Note to self, shtf get a amadale class patrol boat, head to Brazil


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Anything can be done with money. Sure, you COULD do it on an island...but then I feel like you'd be isolating yourself from any resources not native to that island. I think (as previously mentioned) why not buy a large swathe of acreage here? You can still start your prepper club and have rules and all...but you're not limited geographically, and needed resources logistically are MUCH easier to come by. 

COULD you do it? Sure. SHOULD you do it? No. WOULD I help you do it? No.


----------



## ltcmas (Nov 18, 2014)

Sounds like how the new world ie USA started. ....also sounds like a commune. In a 3rd world country you would be fighting off the locals. Instead look at developing a big chunk of land that is in need of renewal and then show the world a better way to live where Earth is not polluted by big chemical companies and the people live a healthy lifestyle. Look up the history of communes and read Mother Earth News. Getting consensus of rules is difficult at best. Better to join the groups who are working to clean up our country. We must stop GMOs and chemicals in our food and water that are causing bad diseases such as dementia, cancer, autism.


----------

